# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Lectures >  Un nouveau verbe vient d'tre invent !

## Jipt

Bonsoir  tous.

J'ai trouv a aujourd'hui vers midi : 


Je vous laisse chercher un peu...

Au plaisir de lire vos commentaires.

----------


## Invit

disponibler !

----------


## Glutinus

Oh mon dieu, j'ai failli faire une crise cardiaque  ::D: 

Pour les Canadiens du forum, y a-t-il toujours autant de fautes sur les affiches de publicit dans la rue et le mtro, par exemple  Montral, qu'il y a dix ans ! Je voyais des fautes sur presque un tiers des affiches :-/

----------


## Invit

> Pour les Canadiens du forum, y a-t-il toujours autant de fautes sur les affiches de publicit dans la rue et le mtro, par exemple  Montral, qu'il y a dix ans ! Je voyais des fautes sur presque un tiers des affiches :-/


Soit je m'y suis habitu, soit j'en vois moins.
Mais il y en a tout de mme des normes qui sortent rgulirement :
"5 raisons pourquoi tant de Qubcois choisissent Bell" (Bell est l'oprateur historique de tlcom au Canada) - sur des affiches 3 par 4, doubles pages de journaux, pubs tl...
"les poubelles sont dmnages" (mtro de Montral)

----------


## Bovino

*Jipt*, c'est donc pour a que tu avais besoin de turquoise ?  ::cry:: 

 ::toutcasse:: 

C'est ce genre de commentaire qui te fait plaisir ?  ::aie::

----------


## Mdinoc

> "les poubelles sont dmnages" (mtro de Montral)


J'avoue ne pas voir la faute sur celle-ci... ::oops::  ( part bien sr le manque de majuscule et point)

... moins que tu veuilles dire que c'est une phrase complte, et non pas un truc du genre "elles sont vides tous les X"?

----------


## Jipt

Yep !



> Oh mon dieu, j'ai failli faire une crise cardiaque


Ouais, c'est fort, hein ! Le pire c'est que a a d passer tout un tas de contrles-qualit, et a s'est retrouv quand mme dans le panneau d'affichage.
J'ai crit  l'organisateur du salon, qui m'a rpondu ce matin tout penaud et qui ne peut plus rien faire...




> Soit je m'y suis habitu, soit j'en vois moins.


On s'habitue, hlas : je constate que j'ouvre plus souvent le dico qu'il y a quelques annes :  force de voir des horreurs, a en devient presque la norme, et on ne sait plus trop ce qui est vrai  ::calim2:: 




> *Jipt*, c'est donc pour a que tu avais besoin de turquoise ? 
> 
> 
> 
> C'est ce genre de commentaire qui te fait plaisir ?


Ben c'est en sortant de chez l'imprimeur, en tout cas  ::mouarf:: 




> J'avoue ne pas voir la faute sur celle-ci... ( part bien sr le manque de majuscule et point)
> 
> ... moins que tu veuilles dire que c'est une phrase complte, et non pas un truc du genre "elles sont vides tous les X"?


De mon point de vue, c'est vrai que c'est moche mais c'est plus logique :
les poubelles sont dmnages (par quelqu'un) 500 m plus loin, plutt que
les poubelles ont dmnag (toutes seules : elles ont de petites jambes ?) 500 m plus loin.
Mon Larousse me dit :
Transporter des objets, des meubles, d'un lieu dans un autre -- Vider ce qui encombre : _dmnager un grenier._
Donc je dmnage le grenier, donc le grenier est dmnag (par moi), donc les poubelles sont dmnages. Pourquoi pas ?  toi, 7gy...  ::mrgreen:: 

Merci de vos retours,

----------


## Auteur

J'ai vu rcemment sur un immeuble en construction l'expression : 


> Espaces verts vgtaliss


. Car, oui, il faut croire que jusqu' prsent les espaces verts n'avaient pas de vgtaux  ::aie::

----------


## Jipt

> J'ai vu rcemment sur un immeuble en construction l'expression : 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Espaces verts vgtaliss.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Car, oui, il faut croire que jusqu' prsent les espaces verts n'avaient pas de vgtaux


Ben vi, ils taient peinturlurs en vert Pantone 337C,  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::

----------


## Auteur

> Ben vi, ils taient peinturlurs en vert Pantone 337C,


traumatis par le vert Pantone ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## f-leb

> J'ai trouv a aujourd'hui vers midi :


Arghhhhhh...

----------


## f-leb

> Un nouveau verbe vient d'tre invent !


Conjugaison du verbe zlataner

Je zlatane
tu zlatanes
il zlatane
nous zlatanons

...

nous zlatanmes

...

vous etes zlatan
...

que tu zlatanasses

...

que vous eussiez t zlatans

...

 ::aie::

----------


## tatayo

Bof, vu le nombre de personnes qui conjuguent le verbe digne...

Tatayo.

----------


## ledisciple

> Conjugaison du verbe zlataner


Il n'y a que Ibrahimović qui peut zlataner  ::mouarf::

----------


## Jipt

> Bof, vu le nombre de personnes qui conjuguent le verbe digne...
> 
> Tatayo.


Ah ouais d'accooooord ! (car oui, j'ai cliqu sur ton lien : OMG !)
J'aurais jamais eu l'ide de chercher a avec google, parce que j'ai jamais pens que a puisse tre crit un jour.
Mais bon, le niveau baisse, y a de secret, c'est un peu comme ce que je disais l.

Je crois (dans le sens  j'ai confiance ) de moins en moins en l'humain, quand je vois tout a.

----------


## tatayo

En fait cette discussion m'a rappel une pub pour une grande surface avec cette faute ("Des prix dignent de JeSaisPlusQuoi"), pub qui remonte  pas mal d'annes. Donc j'ai fait une petite recherche, pour voir...

----------


## GPPro

Enorme, le site d'aide aux devoirs...

----------


## tatayo

Et maintenant, mesdames et messieurs, le nouveau verbe tant attendu: presque  ::aie:: 

Tatayo.

----------


## Nhaps

> Et maintenant, mesdames et messieurs, le nouveau verbe tant attendu: presque 
> 
> Tatayo.


ouch le_ "marchent presquent"_, mais je pense que tu peux taper n'importe quoi, il y aura toujours quelqu'un dans l'immensit d'internet pour avoir fait la faute.

----------

